# What is stopping women from cycling?



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2018)

The bicycle was once a symbol of women's emancipation, with suffragettes taking to two wheels to spread their message of equal rights. But the latest figures show a big gender divide when it comes to cycling. Why?

About 50% fewer women than men cycle twice a week or more, according to transport charity Sustrans, and when it comes to cycling on the roads, the number drops again.

Commonly cited reasons for shunning the benefits of getting into the saddle include sexual harassment, fears about appearance and concerns about safety. So what can be done to get more women on their bikes and out on the road?

Tackling sexist attitudes among male road users would be a first step, says Leigh Campbell, who leads all-women cycling rides in Nottingham.

"Sometimes, when I've been out cycling on my own, I've had male drivers shout at me as they're overtaking," said the 45-year-old British Cycling Breeze Champion.

"I've been told to 'read the Highway Code' and 'get off the road'. I've also been sworn at.

"I've even had 'keep pedalling, nearly there' - from a male cyclist. They wouldn't have said it to another man, it's so patronising and uncalled for.

"All I want to do is ride my bike and I don't think I should have to put up with abuse from other - mainly male - road users, just because I'm a woman."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-41737483

Not a diabetes specific news story but it's a shame that this is happening and stopping more women getting on their bikes.  Certainly the majority of people I see when out and about are men but I have noticed more women cycling over the past few years whether on their own or in groups.  The women only Breeze groups run by British Cycling mentioned in the story are great and cover all abilities.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 21, 2018)

That's easy - knitting


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2018)

I agree with Steph  Knitting, crafting, trying new recipes, playing piano, drinking wine


----------



## stephknits (Jan 21, 2018)

AJLang said:


> I agree with Steph  Knitting, crafting, trying new recipes, playing piano, drinking wine


Ooh yes, wine and knitting


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2018)

Exactly Steph. We've got our priorities right


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2018)

Combine both.  Here's a blog about cycling and knitting. 

http://lovelybike.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/on-knitting-with-reflective-yarn.html


----------



## Drummer (Jan 21, 2018)

In the last couple of decades the awareness of other road users seems to have dropped alarmingly - even when I am in the car I need to take action to avoid cars which are driven into the space I would have been in - there is also disregard for right of way, and common courtesy. I have not been on my bike for a couple of years, as I would fear for my life.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 21, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Combine both.  Here's a blog about cycling and knitting.
> 
> http://lovelybike.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/on-knitting-with-reflective-yarn.html


Ah but she isn't actually doing both together - I'd be quite happy knitting a cycling outfit, as long as I didn't have to actually cycle in it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2018)

What is stopping me getting on my bike, is the fact that I can't ride one.  I have tried, and it's the stopping, I fall off, to get the bike bent over far enough to get one foot down, the saddle digs into the side of my underneath part.  It would be useful on holiday but there again if we take the folding bikes we'll have to seriously cull the rest of the stuff in the garage.

I wouldn't dream of cycling on roads at home for the simple reason that the Highway Code most important Rule '.... having regard to other road users' is totally ignored by so many roadusers today.  But in France there are shedloads of cycle tracks most places we visit, however even there where foot and cycle path is shared - watch out if you're on foot!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2018)

When I visited my Dad in The Hague I was astonished at the number of cyclists of all genders - no-one would get the kind of abuse spoken of in the article


----------



## Davein (Jan 22, 2018)

trophywench said:


> What is stopping me getting on my bike, is the fact that I can't ride one.  I have tried, and it's the stopping, I fall off, to get the bike bent over far enough to get one foot down, the saddle digs into the side of my underneath part.  It would be useful on holiday but there again if we take the folding bikes we'll have to seriously cull the rest of the stuff in the garage.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of cycling on roads at home for the simple reason that the Highway Code most important Rule '.... having regard to other road users' is totally ignored by so many roadusers today.  But in France there are shedloads of cycle tracks most places we visit, however even there where foot and cycle path is shared - watch out if you're on foot!


Jenny
Is your bike one of those 'ladies' bikes without the crossbar. Many of the bikes I see advertised nowadays have a sloping crossbar.
Of course you could always try one with stabilisers on!!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 22, 2018)

Err, Davein - it has been folded up, in one of my husband's trailers, with its partner, his similar bike with boatloads of other things (all of which are only useful occasionally no doubt) in the house garage since approx. 2011 .....  I can tell you they have 20" wheels LOL

Pete said yesterday when he read my post that he'd have to see if he can get the front of the saddle to adjust downwards to see if that might help - I think we've tried that in the past though.  It won't be tried for at least a couple of months anyway, since I broke my kneecap in October and I'm not even that good at walking yet !  LOL  (to my disgust apparently it's 6 months to a year even if you are young and otherwise fit ....)


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 23, 2018)

The seats aren’t very comfortable ??

Personally I have serious issues with balance amongst other medical dispositions ❤️(Why is there no imogie for wine glasses!)


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 23, 2018)

A friend has recently woven a cycling vest from hand dyed wool in bright oranges, with fluorescent strips on the back and battery powered lights stitched into the front.  It is wonderful.  I will ask her if I can post a picture of it.

Unfortunately she is off her bike now as she fell off on the ice and was injured.

The most common excuse I hear from woman about why they don’t cycle is they don’t like wearing a helmet as it mucks up their hair!!!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 23, 2018)

Where we live there is a hill either way to get out 
 I would never get to the top !!!
   CAROL


----------



## Radders (Jan 23, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> The seats aren’t very comfortable ??
> 
> Personally I have serious issues with balance amongst other medical dispositions ❤️(Why is there no imogie for wine glasses!)


The seats are fine if you wear the right padding!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2018)

Round or oval seats would be the answer for us ladies ~ they wouldn't cut into 'our bits'


----------



## Bloden (Jan 24, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Round or oval seats would be the answer for us ladies ~ they wouldn't cut into 'our bits'


Or a chair...I used to cycle a lot and always wore those padded cycle shorts - absolutely essential!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Or a chair...I used to cycle a lot and always wore those padded cycle shorts - absolutely essential!


Oh yes a chair I agree ~ with cushions and a safety belt


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 24, 2018)

And maybe an ejection seat !!
  CAROL


----------



## Zillah (Jan 24, 2018)

I am a keen cyclist and I cycle on the road but I have been knocked off (when they discovered I was Type 2) and had many near misses, and abuse (usually from large impatient drivers) and I have been overtaken many times in a way that has endangered myself and other drivers, always by idiots (I'm being polite) I have even had my bottom slapped by a car driver as I was slowing to go round a corner!!!  Its a great way to keep fit and its the only exercise I enjoy and as Type 2 a very important aspect of my routine so I won't be put off but my language does get increasingly bluer as I get more indignant


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2018)

Zillah said:


> I am a keen cyclist and I cycle on the road but I have been knocked off (when they discovered I was Type 2) and had many near misses, and abuse (usually from large impatient drivers) and I have been overtaken many times in a way that has endangered myself and other drivers, always by idiots (I'm being polite) I have even had my bottom slapped by a car driver as I was slowing to go round a corner!!!  Its a great way to keep fit and its the only exercise I enjoy and as Type 2 a very important aspect of my routine so I won't be put off but my language does get increasingly bluer as I get more indignant


People shouldn't have to put up with that rubbish  It's the same for women runners, many are reluctant to go out running, especially on their own, because of the abuse and comments 

Good for you for persisting


----------



## Davein (Jan 24, 2018)

Zillah said:


> I am a keen cyclist and I cycle on the road but I have been knocked off (when they discovered I was Type 2) and had many near misses, and abuse (usually from large impatient drivers) and I have been overtaken many times in a way that has endangered myself and other drivers, always by idiots (I'm being polite) I have even had my bottom slapped by a car driver as I was slowing to go round a corner!!!  Its a great way to keep fit and its the only exercise I enjoy and as Type 2 a very important aspect of my routine so I won't be put off but my language does get increasingly bluer as I get more indignant


You could invest in a helmet camera which would give you evidence . Our local police force regularly set traps with officers riding bikes and then catch drivers who do not allow a safe distance when overtaking them. You should not have to put up with such appalling behaviour.
There was a case recently where two cyclists were killed whilst doing a Lands End to John O'Groats charity bike run.


----------



## Zillah (Jan 24, 2018)

Davein said:


> You could invest in a helmet camera which would give you evidence . Our local police force regularly set traps with officers riding bikes and then catch drivers who do not allow a safe distance when overtaking them. You should not have to put up with such appalling behaviour.
> There was a case recently where two cyclists were killed whilst doing a Lands End to John O'Groats charity bike run.


Yes I have thought about a helmet cam, it's funny but you can always tell a driver who is also a cyclist! Although I don't deny there are some daft cyclists out there also


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2018)

Zillah said:


> Yes I have thought about a helmet cam, it's funny but you can always tell a driver who is also a cyclist! Although I don't deny there are some daft cyclists out there also


I once got sent flying by a (woman) cyclist who ran a red light. I'd almost reached the other side and she came out of nowhere, riding on the inside of the gridlocked vehicles so I couldn't see her as I was crossing, and straight through the light. It was downhill too so she was going at quite a pace  I think it really shocked her though, as though she hadn't even considered it, and even tried to say it was 'both our faults' until I pointed out to the still-red light!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 24, 2018)

My last bike was stolen . Years ago I was cycling home from work at night and got pelted with eggs from behind, it really hurt  since then I'm nervous of cycling too far in the dark. My OH doesn't want me cycling at night due to safety concerns, especially since DX.
I'm on the look out for a second hand bike to pop to the shops, chemist and hospital on, I miss cycling


----------



## Zillah (Jan 24, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I once got sent flying by a (woman) cyclist who ran a red light. I'd almost reached the other side and she came out of nowhere, riding on the inside of the gridlocked vehicles so I couldn't see her as I was crossing, and straight through the light. It was downhill too so she was going at quite a pace  I think it really shocked her though, as though she hadn't even considered it, and even tried to say it was 'both our faults' until I pointed out to the still-red light!


Not enough training given-I joined a club as I had never ridden on the roads and they gave great advice and training plus you get the benefit of more friends which is always a positive


----------



## Zillah (Jan 24, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My last bike was stolen . Years ago I was cycling home from work at night and got pelted with eggs from behind, it really hurt  since then I'm nervous of cycling too far in the dark. My OH doesn't want me cycling at night due to safety concerns, especially since DX.
> I'm on the look out for a second hand bike to pop to the shops, chemist and hospital on, I miss cycling


Oh you should definitely get back in the saddle even if for short rides, things like that done by tossers do affect your confidence but you are better than them so go for it!!


----------



## Radders (Jan 24, 2018)

I read somewhere that statistically per mile walking and cycling are equal in terms of risk of injury. So logically since I don’t let the risk deter me from walking, i won’t let it stop me cycling either! 
I think training is a good idea. I did my cycling proficiency as a kid but I think it was my motorcycle training which really taught me about defensive riding. I would favour the idea of requiring those who are able to train on a bicycle before being allowed to drive a car!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2018)

Out in the fresh air ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 3, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> And maybe an ejection seat !!
> CAROL


.....With a parachute attached!


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm female, 18 and cycle on the road. i think personally it's other road users just being idiots.  However here it's mostly the buses. I've never been knocked off but out of all the close calls i've had it's mostly been with the local buses.   As for drivers i've only had two random comments with van drivers which were: 
1. My lights were too bright (there not that bright)
2. Not be in the middle of lane when your going to turn.

i've been told by another cyclist before to get in (in a bus lane) which would of been riding in the gutter..

But i just ignore this stuff as confronting them would just cause an argument and possibly lead into road rage.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 3, 2018)

For those who mentioned about saddles then there are women specific saddles. 

http://road.cc/content/buyers-guide/207800-8-best-womens-saddles-—-how-choose-right-one-you

On road bikes padded shorts/tights are a must but for both women and men it's not always about how much padding but that it's in the right places, i.e. fit and cut of the shorts/tights.

Re: the original article - it's shocking state of affairs in this day and age that women feel threatened from cycling on the roads.  Hopefully attitudes are changing with a greater awareness of what constitutes harassment and that's it's not acceptable to do certain things (not that it ever was) and people will be punished if they do so.

In terms of appearance then yes lycra can be unflattering.  Presumably men are less bothered as I've seen a number of 'pregnant' men riding around.  Lycra is not essential for cycling and there are some cycle specific clothes made to look like normal clothes or if it's just pottering about on your bike then normal clothes are fine.

Safety is a concern for all cyclists - better infrastructure is a must with proper and coordinated cycle lanes etc, better road manners from all and greater punishments for all transgressors of the highway code.*  (*_Sent from my room in cloud cuckoo land_).


----------



## TrevA (Feb 4, 2018)

Cyclists in general get a lot of abuse, especially if they ride in groups and "dare" to ride 2 abreast, even though it is allowed under the Highway Code.

I know Leigh Campbell and Anna Allatt, as I'm a member of the same cycling club. The club is actually bucking the trend as it has nearly 40% female membership. They have Breeze and other Ladies only rides, which are all very well supported. They also join in the mixed sex rides where we have different groups according to ability. Living in a small town/large village with easy access to quiet country lanes also helps people to feel confident.

So, if you want to ride, join a club that has a thriving women's section or that caters for slower riders. My wife also rides and is one of the 40% of lady members. She prefers the mixed rides rather than the ladies only ones. Though.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2018)

There is always a way to get out . Summer is on its way


----------



## Zillah (Feb 19, 2018)

I was very good and went out yesterday- must 'up' my exercise as my BG's are too high and diet isn't working alone- or medication


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2018)

Zillah said:


> I was very good and went out yesterday- must 'up' my exercise as my BG's are too high and diet isn't working alone- or medication


Good 4u Zillah . Gold star !


----------



## Bluebell44 (Feb 27, 2018)

There are many reasons why women tend not to cycle - potholes are numerous and dangerous, patronising comments, seats that hurt,periods - I would like to see a man who was having a period being willing to cycle - the pain and discomfort is enough to stop one walking let alone cycling! "Live every day as if its your last" -is a meaningful comment - it might well be your last day if you are a cyclist! A young 20 something female was killed by a bus a few months ago in the town where I live - she was a very intelligent young woman with so much life ahead of her - how sad is that! My own daugher cycles to and from work every day and I am glad when she gets home and has survived the journey! Stay safe if you cycle!


----------



## Bluebell44 (Feb 27, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> A friend has recently woven a cycling vest from hand dyed wool in bright oranges, with fluorescent strips on the back and battery powered lights stitched into the front.  It is wonderful.  I will ask her if I can post a picture of it.
> 
> Unfortunately she is off her bike now as she fell off on the ice and was injured.
> 
> The most common excuse I hear from woman about why they don’t cycle is they don’t like wearing a helmet as it mucks up their hair!!!


Counldnt give a monkeys a--e about my hair, its that kind of comment which is patronising to women!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 27, 2018)

Bluebell44 said:


> Counldnt give a monkeys a--e about my hair, its that kind of comment which is patronising to women!


Nor do I worry about mine, and if I don’t wear a helmet it feels really weird.

I do not feel I am being at all patronising in quoting what some good friends have said to me when I have challenged them about why they don’t wear a helmet. Apologies if you took it that way.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 27, 2018)

The saddle is too uncomfortable for a long bike ride.  Also when I was commuting to London I could've cycled to the train station and saved a fortune on car parking, but cycling in skirt/tights is less easy than for gents wearing a suit.  Also the cycle helmet would play havoc with my hair


----------



## Radders (Feb 27, 2018)

I’ve found that the soreness caused by the saddle is far worse when I’ve had a long break from cycling. As the muscles tone up, the pain lessens. Also padded tights are great.
In terms of danger, I read that mile for mile, cycling is actually no more dangerous than walking, statistically speaking. Also there is a lot you can do yourself to make it safer:
- choose quieter routes
- ride defensively
- make yourself highly visible by wearing fluorescent and reflective clothing and using bright lights at night


----------



## Zillah (Feb 28, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Nor do I worry about mine, and if I don’t wear a helmet it feels really weird.
> 
> I do not feel I am being at all patronising in quoting what some good friends have said to me when I have challenged them about why they don’t wear a helmet. Apologies if you took it that way.



I totally agree- I have friends who refuse to wear helmets and I will never stop trying to change their minds- male and female!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

I know a 18yr old girl who went out on her bike & came a right cropper(no other person involved). Her helmet SAVED her life as it was in half. Her two parents where in the Police force & she is now a Police woman. A really good family.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

PS  The snow ?


----------



## Radders (Feb 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> PS  The snow ?


Sadly true in my case. Had to leave my bike at work yesterday and it is still there today as work is closed due to snow.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

An Arm-chair in the Snow ? We should make one & go down the Red-Bull track


----------



## ladyengineer (Mar 3, 2018)

Getting appropriate clothing in plus sizes is extremely difficult which doesn’t help or encourage.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 3, 2018)

ladyengineer said:


> Getting appropriate clothing in plus sizes is extremely difficult which doesn’t help or encourage.



I've had a look and it does appear to be more difficult.  On Wiggle their own brand (DHB) classic lycra shorts go up to size 16 for women.  They do have got some Altura ones at size 18.  I know we're different shapes but the equivalent DHB shorts for men go up XXL (around 40" waist). 

Although it's about 4 years old this article lists some plus size shorts for women at various price points.  They should do jerseys as well in similar sizing.

https://totalwomenscycling.com/road...plus-sized-cycling-shorts#dPu5khHzLWdmLAa8.97


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 3, 2018)

Radders said:


> I’ve found that the soreness caused by the saddle is far worse when I’ve had a long break from cycling. As the muscles tone up, the pain lessens. Also padded tights are great.
> In terms of danger, I read that mile for mile, cycling is actually no more dangerous than walking, statistically speaking. Also there is a lot you can do yourself to make it safer:
> - choose quieter routes
> - ride defensively
> - make yourself highly visible by wearing fluorescent and reflective clothing and using bright lights at night



For anyone suffering from saddle soreness then you could try chamois cream.  Usually around £8-12 a pot.  This is applied before the ride to the skin or on the pad (chamois) or both.  I've never bothered as I must have toughened up and it always looks a bit messy to me!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 3, 2018)

tips for saddle soreness for all - there are ladies specific saddles of course, overall though, saddles with the most padding are not neccessarily the most comfy, avoid any saddle that has any logo's embossed or stiching, saddles should be smooth, saddles should be level, seat height you should not be over extending leg and there should be a reasonable bend at the knee on the down stroke, as a guide you should be able to put both feet down when on the saddle not flat to floor but all toes touching flat, shorts/bib shorts, don't buy cheap kit either, shorts and buy bib shorts not plain ones, bibs have over shoulder straps, shorts should be on the tight side this keeps the pad secure, shorts are worn under bib tights so buy bib tights without a pad ! Have several pairs and alternate and wash after every day.


----------



## TrevA (Apr 9, 2018)

My wife cycles and doesn't like bib shorts or bib tights, as they don't allow you to visit the toilet whilst out on a ride. She wears waist shorts and waist tights.
Decent quality shorts with a good pad help with saddle soreness, and wash them after every ride. My wife rates Altura Pro Gel women's shorts and Pearl Izumi, if you can get them.

Specialized do a range of Women's saddles and they come in different widths. Some shops have a pad that you can sit on which measures your sit bones and you can then match the measurements to the saddle.


----------



## Radders (Apr 10, 2018)

I get nearly all my cycling gear from Lidl. I’ve had a few pairs of padded tights from there that have been far more comfortable and have a decent leg length compared with the ones that cost three times the price in the bike shops.


----------



## Zillah (Apr 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I get nearly all my cycling gear from Lidl. I’ve had a few pairs of padded tights from there that have been far more comfortable and have a decent leg length compared with the ones that cost three times the price in the bike shops.


Or Aldi


----------



## TrevA (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, Aldi and Lidl do some good bike kit, but it's only available at certain times of the year.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2018)

Its nearly cycling shorts time . Will see ?


----------

